# windows server 2008 : mapped drive timeout.



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey all,

I had a problem where my mapped drives would timeout each day after about 10 hours. 
After checking the server i found that it was set to close connections after 20 mins of 0 activity or 600 minutes.

I understand why this is like this but my question is.

Are there any issues other than putting the server under more load from diabling this feature so my mapped drives do not disconnect. 
*"net config server /autodisconnect:number"*

I know i can set the uper limit to 6500 minutes, but would like it off if it will not cause any issue.

Server is sbs 2008 r1 fully updated.

Thanks pEoN


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/297684


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

I think my title may have confused my question. 
I know how to stop the drive timeout easily, but was asking if anyone knew of any other issues that may arise from turning the auto disconnect feature off completely other than increased server load as the drive will not disconnect even after inactivity. Unless it was on your link then I apologies as it just looked like the fix it section for drive connectivity loss. 
Thanks anyway. 

Peon


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

no issues that I'm aware of
its just a shared / mapped drive connection
should not even see much of a 'server load' unless someone is consisently using it copying/moving files around in there


----------

